# What even is this??



## Schizo (Sep 18, 2016)

So I want to draw Neytiri (Zoe Saldana) from the movie Avatar, and I started on the drawing about 20 minutes ago, but then I realized... I have no clue what is even going on in the picture. More so above her eyes, the visor thing I could probably figure out, but what is even happening above her eyes?? Can someone help me figure this out? :S


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

its giant insect wings or transparent leafs - kind of like glasses. maybe it can be pulled down for flying or someting.

movie screenshots :


----------



## Schizo (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks. Makes a bit more sense now.


----------

